
Ask HN: Minimum Viable Sales Docs? - ericb
What agreements and forms are needed to close a sale for an on-prem solution after offering a demo (in the US)? Order Form? EULA? Purchase and Sales agreement? License?<p>What would a normal full set of these look like with the normal sales flow to a single department at an enterprise business business? Is there anything else to have ready?
======
vmarchaud
You should checkout the template from YC [0]

[0]:
[https://www.ycombinator.com/sales_agreement](https://www.ycombinator.com/sales_agreement)

~~~
talolard
Ive used this to sell on prem at 5 and 6 figures, bootstrapped solo founder.
I’ve been lucky to have good customers and be a good vendor so that never
mattered. If things go bad it might not be good enough . If you are
bootstrapped, just do it. Having on-prem cash in your account will make you
happier and free you to make better decisions later. Your lawyers can fix the
mess if one happens

